# Electric Choke Conversion



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

This may be a great new part, for those who run a '72 & older Pontiac Q-jet & do a lot of cold weather driving. It is an electronic choke conversion, which bolts directly to the carb, NOT the intake. 

Everyday Performance Rebuilt Quadrajet Carburetor Store ~ Quadrajet Carburetors for Sale

68-72 Qjet CARB MOUNTED electric choke conversion kit - Performance Modification Product Reviews - Firebird Nation


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Appreciate this----Very interesting for us who have an earlier Q-jet with an Edelbrock RPM intake with no divorced choke provisions.
The video for this conversion is interesting-----here it is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljZUJ25zJXA&feature=youtu.be


----------

